# Phyton-27 Shipping and Use



## masaccio (Dec 20, 2020)

I've read that it needs to be stored above 45F. If it gets colder than that during shipping will it revert to usable consistency and not be destroyed?
I've been collecting dosage info for orchids. The clearest statement I've found comes from Slippertalk member bwester who recommended 8 ml. per gallon and that he sprayed all of his paphs at that dosage. This seems to work out to slightly more than 1.5 tsp. which is within the range stated on the label.
I'll probably just mix a quart since label states it should be used within 48 hours of mixing.
Any further guidance or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Dec 20, 2020)

I suspect the temperature limit is to prevent precipitation. If you shake the bottle and hear “sand” in the bottle, that’s what happened. Put the bottle in an open plastic bag (to keep the label dry) and set it in a container of hot water to warm it up. It’ll probably redissolve with no issue.

The label says 1.5-4 oz per 10 gallons.


----------



## Phred (Dec 20, 2020)

masaccio said:


> I've read that it needs to be stored above 45F. If it gets colder than that during shipping will it revert to usable consistency and not be destroyed?
> I've been collecting dosage info for orchids. The clearest statement I've found comes from Slippertalk member bwester who recommended 8 ml. per gallon and that he sprayed all of his paphs at that dosage. This seems to work out to slightly more than 1.5 tsp. which is within the range stated on the label.
> I'll probably just mix a quart since label states it should be used within 48 hours of mixing.
> Any further guidance or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!


I’ve kept mine in the shed over the winter for years and had no problem. The shed is insulated but definitely does get down into the low 30’s on occasion.


----------



## Phred (Dec 20, 2020)

masaccio said:


> I've read that it needs to be stored above 45F. If it gets colder than that during shipping will it revert to usable consistency and not be destroyed?
> I've been collecting dosage info for orchids. The clearest statement I've found comes from Slippertalk member bwester who recommended 8 ml. per gallon and that he sprayed all of his paphs at that dosage. This seems to work out to slightly more than 1.5 tsp. which is within the range stated on the label.
> I'll probably just mix a quart since label states it should be used within 48 hours of mixing.
> Any further guidance or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!


On dosage I go by the label which specifically give instructions for orchids. For most things I use 1/2 tsp/quart to spray... 2 tsp/gal if I’m making more. I use distilled water to mix it and does not go bad after mixing for a long time. If you shake your mixture up and it ‘foams’ it’s still good. I always use it on newly deflasked seedlings and, contrary to what some say, it does not set them back... not like a good infection does anyway... lol.
It also works excellent when snow mold takes over your pot... flush the pot and redo in a couple weeks. (Snow mold can grow in new potting material as well as old)


----------



## masaccio (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks, Phred. A wonderful, comforting and informative post. I downloaded the label while I was waiting so I could be prepared. Nothing worse than sifting through one of those things when you want to use the product NOW. It gave .75 to 2.5 teaspoons per gallon for orchids (Botrytis, Erwinia, Pseudomonas, Xanthomona) which was what I was afraid of. I don't know what all those are and the dosage options were too wide a range for me without some expert guidance ! So you saved my day. 
Great news too about being able to keep it. And snow mold.... I've had a little of that on my miltoniopsis potted in sphag. Phyton is so expensive - would Physan 20 take care of it? Also getting moss and algae, maidenhair fern, and this is indoors! I've realized that the stuff can mound up around the base of orchids when I'm not looking and that it has actual roots! I was going to try spraying physan on it, after picking off as much as I could.


----------



## Phred (Dec 20, 2020)

masaccio said:


> Phyton is so expensive - would Physan 20 take care of it? Also getting moss and algae, maidenhair fern, and this is indoors! I've realized that the stuff can mound up around the base of orchids when I'm not looking and that it has actual roots! I was going to try spraying physan on it, after picking off as much as I could.


Lol... now let the ‘expert’ correct himself. I read the title of your post and saw Physan... not Phyton. So first, Ray is correct, at worst it could precipitate and if you warm it up it will redisolve. Ray has a brand that I believe is much cheaper. Something to keep in mind with this type of copper product is that if the pH of the water you’re mixing it with is too high it will precipitate. This has happened to me and when I lowered the pH in the mixture it redisolves. I lower the pH to around 6.5 And mix spray bottles at 1/2 tsp/qt for spraying and 2 tsp/gal for drench. I drench newly deflasked compots the second time I water them and again a week is so later I let the seedlings dry off before I put them back into what ever humidity setup I’m using. It has not setback any of my seedlings. I use what ever I mix until it’s gone and have never seen a decrease in effectiveness over time.

Everything I said in my previous post applied to Physan-20... including treating for snow mold.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 20, 2020)

Cool! Thanks, Phred! RE: precipitation - I guess distilled water would be okay, as you suggested. Oh, then I wonder if the time limit re: mixed Phyton is back in the picture. It wouldn't matter much really. I wouldn't want to mix more than I'd probably need anyway. 
I've just finished bookmarking your post Photo Essay from Flask to Compot. That would be a fun horizon for me. I'd need another growing area for them. Woe is me.


----------



## Phred (Dec 20, 2020)

masaccio said:


> Cool! Thanks, Phred! RE: precipitation - I guess distilled water would be okay, as you suggested. Oh, then I wonder if the time limit re: mixed Phyton is back in the picture. It wouldn't matter much really. I wouldn't want to mix more than I'd probably need anyway.
> I've just finished bookmarking your post Photo Essay from Flask to Compot. That would be a fun horizon for me. I'd need another growing area for them. Woe is me.


Mixed Phyton has lasted a long time for me when the pH is lowered. If I use my tap water, pH 7.2, the mixture precipitates before I use it all. Sometimes I don’t finish a bottle for months especially when I don’t have new compots.


----------

